# race schedules



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

here is a link to the large scale racing we know of across the US. let us know if we missed one. But hopefully there is a event near you.

http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/race_news.htm


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

the big race for large scale cars this year.
F1's and sedans are looking to have good number already.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

just to add some excitement


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

2004 toy catalog is online
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/fg_catalog.html


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

results page
http://www.molzermoweryracing.com/eastcoast.htm
and short video of a main f1


----------

